# sex and d/p



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

ok so this is kinda hard for me to post.. but I'm doing it anyway. I have been suffering from d/p for 5 months now, trama induced, anyway getting to the point. I have been with my boyfriend now for bout a year.We have a wonderful sex life, and do it 2to 3 times a night. I have always been a very sexual person, and finally found a man that can keep up with me, but ever since my d/p, I still want to have sex and refuse to stop, but I find myself during the act thinking why the hell are we doing this?? why? why are we naked?? a times it doesn't even feel like my body. Sometimes it will kinda put me in a panic, but I soldier on. I know some people stop all together cause they can't handle it, but I refuse. Even if my boyfriend doen't feel real, I still want to make him happy, I also don't want to loose my desire to have sex. The whole act of sex just kinda feels weird, again like I said why the hell are we doing this, I have really bad thoughts all the time like why the hell are we here?? any advice, have any of you ever felt this way?


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

lindsayloo said:


> ok so this is kinda hard for me to post.. but I'm doing it anyway. I have been suffering from d/p for 5 months now, trama induced, anyway getting to the point. I have been with my boyfriend now for bout a year.We have a wonderful sex life, and do it 2to 3 times a night. I have always been a very sexual person, and finally found a man that can keep up with me, but ever since my d/p, I still want to have sex and refuse to stop, but I find myself during the act thinking why the hell are we doing this?? why? why are we naked?? a times it doesn't even feel like my body. Sometimes it will kinda put me in a panic, but I soldier on. I know some people stop all together cause they can't handle it, but I refuse. Even if my boyfriend doen't feel real, I still want to make him happy, I also don't want to loose my desire to have sex. The whole act of sex just kinda feels weird, again like I said why the hell are we doing this, I have really bad thoughts all the time like why the hell are we here?? any advice, have any of you ever felt this way?


Sex is actually really good for anxiety and stress relief. I can't see someone not wanting to have sex just because of DP. If you are one of those who thinks odd thoughts with DP, then it is understandable to feel this way. Just try not to think about DP and think more about your BF. I can kind of relate, but I just shrug off my DP most of the time anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

I went through the exact same thing. Like exact same thoughts. When I first got dp I used to have panic attack over thinking about a penis going into a vagina. I know it sounds stupid but the tought seemed so wrong that it would terrify me. DP has made me see that sex IS a really weird thing to do. But dp changes the way you look at life.

I used to have really great sex too. Like powerful orgasms and such. Now they are like hiccups. I've pretty much lost all desire because it is completely unsatisfying unless I'm not on klonopin and then it's hit or miss. Dp sucks all of the good out of life. *sigh*


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

I know what you mean. I would think the same thing about a penis in my vagina, its freakin weird!!! I still do it because I remember the time when everything wasn't fucking weird!!! I'm just trying my hardest to get back there. I just keep faking it till I make it. Thnks for replying guys.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

LOLLLL!!!!!

I have thought about that even before I got DP. Oh well I'm a deep thinker. Everything in the human world is now strange so that's just another to add to the list.


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

HA HA! us deep thinkers are a different breed huh?? I have always been that way too. It sucks !


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

I notice only chicks have replied here.

I don't think us guys can relate.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Zee Deveel said:


> I notice only chicks have replied here.
> 
> I don't think us guys can relate.


That is because your brain is located between your legs


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> That is because your brain is located between your legs


true that, but on the other hand, some of us (at least I) find sex a weird thing, I just don't talk about it, ya know? Like..it can be a good thing, but it's weird..(always thought it's a weird thing), and the way babies come! W00T W00T! Weird...


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Xerei said:


> true that, but on the other hand, some of us (at least I) find sex a weird thing, I just don't talk about it, ya know? Like..it can be a good thing, but it's weird..(always thought it's a weird thing), and the way babies come! W00T W00T! Weird...


It isn't the way that babies come out that freaks me out. It's the way/place they are created. I have always found it to be VERY strange to think about a human living inside of another human. I've had 3 kids so I know what it feels like to have a baby in there kicking, hiccuping, and doing flip flops. I feels like you ate "the special".


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

lindsayloo said:


> ok so this is kinda hard for me to post.. but I'm doing it anyway. I have been suffering from d/p for 5 months now, trama induced, anyway getting to the point. I have been with my boyfriend now for bout a year.We have a wonderful sex life, and do it 2to 3 times a night. I have always been a very sexual person, and finally found a man that can keep up with me, but ever since my d/p, I still want to have sex and refuse to stop, but I find myself during the act thinking why the hell are we doing this?? why? why are we naked?? a times it doesn't even feel like my body. Sometimes it will kinda put me in a panic, but I soldier on. I know some people stop all together cause they can't handle it, but I refuse. Even if my boyfriend doen't feel real, I still want to make him happy, I also don't want to loose my desire to have sex. The whole act of sex just kinda feels weird, again like I said why the hell are we doing this, I have really bad thoughts all the time like why the hell are we here?? any advice, have any of you ever felt this way?


I hate that one. Luckily I don't get this an awful lot but DP while sex just has to be a bastard, right? 
My tendency to dissect and rationalize everything is frustrating at the best of times but on this occasion.. argh.
Like a good little narcissist I usually freak out about my own body: One touch, I feel my skin move slightly, a faint ripple of subcutaneous fat - the physicality of it all just knocks me out and I end up feeling disgusted. My inner dialog goes mental (like a kid with a megaphone) & I freak.

My first kiss was the worst: I was standing at the other side of a crowded bar watching until the saliva and nobbly tongue aspect brought me back to myself with a disgusted jolt.

All I can say is as soon as you feel it coming on try to focus on what you're doing. All of it. No dissecting, no letting your mind rip it all up into individual components.


----------



## lexishea28 (May 11, 2010)

lindsayloo said:


> ok so this is kinda hard for me to post.. but I'm doing it anyway. I have been suffering from d/p for 5 months now, trama induced, anyway getting to the point. I have been with my boyfriend now for bout a year.We have a wonderful sex life, and do it 2to 3 times a night. I have always been a very sexual person, and finally found a man that can keep up with me, but ever since my d/p, I still want to have sex and refuse to stop, but I find myself during the act thinking why the hell are we doing this?? why? why are we naked?? a times it doesn't even feel like my body. Sometimes it will kinda put me in a panic, but I soldier on. I know some people stop all together cause they can't handle it, but I refuse. Even if my boyfriend doen't feel real, I still want to make him happy, I also don't want to loose my desire to have sex. The whole act of sex just kinda feels weird, again like I said why the hell are we doing this, I have really bad thoughts all the time like why the hell are we here?? any advice, have any of you ever felt this way?


i've definitely had this before...when it first started i would avoid it at all costs because i would just freak out because it wouldnt feel like me doing it. and i completely lost all desire to have sex, until recently i've started feeling like myself again. when my DP first started i would just have sex without really feeling anything and it wasnt fun because i was just panicking the whole time but now i've kinda got a desire for it more often and i dont freak out or panic... so yeah. i definitely know how you feel i was wondering if anyone else had gotten this feeling too. nice to know im not the only one. ha


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> That is because your brain is located between your legs


LMFAO so true! Yeah I kinda have always though it was all strange but in a normal every day life kinda thing. Its not strange until you really think about it LOL!


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Zee Deveel said:


> I notice only chicks have replied here.
> 
> I don't think us guys can relate.


I HAVE A MASSIVE, THROBBING..............................................reality







that is, everysince DP, I can get a BJ from a chick that is REALLY hot to me and it takes TEN minutes just to get a bonar!!!!!!!!! Then she can do it for like 30 minutes straight and it feels good but I just can't have an orgasm, i'm too numb. But she dosen't mind because I always return the favor.


----------



## lexishea28 (May 11, 2010)

Claymore said:


> I HAVE A MASSIVE, THROBBING..............................................reality
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bahahahhaa. thats awesome to know, the last part...


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

lexishea28 said:


> bahahahhaa. thats awesome to know, the last part...


Lol...........Thats what she said.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Claymore said:


> I HAVE A MASSIVE, THROBBING..............................................reality
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO Nice. I know how u feel.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Rogue Bullies said:


> LMAO Nice. I know how u feel.


LMFAO







!!!!


----------

